
The Dark Path, or, What if I Don't Want to Quit My Job? - coldtea
http://blog.zdsmith.com/posts/the-dark-path-or-what-if-i-dont-want-to-quit-my-job.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Yeah. I want tests _and_ types (and static analysis tools, and...)

